# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  أحذية 2013 من باربرا بوى .. وأناقة التطريز

## دموع الغصون

*
أحذية 2013 من باربرا بوى .. وأناقة التطريز
نقدم لك اليوم مجموعة مميزة من احذية 2013 من باربرا بوى لموسم الربيع لبيت الازياء الفرنسى باربرا بوى barbara bui والمجموعة تتميز بالتطريز المميز بدرجات الاصفر والفوشيا بجانب الاستعانة بالخياطة الملونة والان نقدم اليك ابرز تصميمات احذية 2013 من باربرا بوى

الحذاء من الشمواة السوداء المزينة بالرؤوس الفضة البارزة والاهداب الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع اسود


الحذاء من الجلد الاسود المزينة بالرؤوس الفضة البارزة والاهداب الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع اسود


الحذاء من الجلد الوردى المزينة بالرؤوس الفضة البارزة والاهداب الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع اسود


الحذاء من الساتان الاسود المزينة من الامام بالاحجار الملونة بدرجات الاسود والوردى والكعب عالى رفيع اسود


الحذاء من الجلد الوردى الاوكسدية المزينة من الامام بالفصوص الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


الحذاء من الجلد الفضى المزينة من الامام بالفصوص الفضية على هيئة دوائر والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


الحذاء من الجلد الابيض المزينة بالزخاريف والخياطة الملونة بنقشات اوراق الشجر والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


الحذاء من الجلد الابيض المزينة الخياطة الملونة الفوشيا والاهداب الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


الحذاء من الجلد الاصفر المزينة الخياطة الملونة بدرجات ملونة والاهداب الفضية والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


الحذاء من الجلد االاسود المزين بالفصوص بدرجات بالاصفر والوردى والكعب عالى رفيع مزين بالجلد 


*

----------


## rand yanal

ffa3f025-0f24-4aff-8471-9031704096fb.jpg
*حلوووووووووووين .. وهاد أحلى واحد ^_^*

----------


## (dodo)

موديلات حلوة 
مشكووورة دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مجموعة مميزة مشكورة

----------


## &روان&

حلوين وفيهم جرأة
يسلمو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوين ونايس 
يسلمو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوين ونايس 
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرور مميز صبايا شو هالزوق الحلو




*

----------

